# Baby Large head and tummy?



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
i am really quite worried.
Have had a growth scan at 34 weeks and am measuring 38 weeks,
Baby has large head and tummy But limbs are measuring 34 weeks.
am having GGT test on Thursday (dont think thats gonna be positive as urine\bloods have been fine the whole time)
Have gained 2 stone (now 11st) so not over weight am 5ft 4
Also they estimated the babs weight at 6lb 7 so far.
Me and my sister were only 6lbers and so was Dh (so no history of big babies.
I feel very heavy and that bubs is gonna come early, lots of pelvis presure, braxton hicks and babs really moves about all the time (it can be quite painful sometimes.)
Any way (sorry so long)
If its just a big baby then fine but is it normal to have a big head and tummy and "normal" limbs 
Just need a bit of reasurance really, not due to see a midwife again till 18th (have explained on here b4 that I dont get to see one often due to my gp surgery not being linked with Hospital)
Hope this all makes sense.
love Nat. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

scanning isn't always totally reliable, especially with limbs, (in fact, my unit never takes note of the limbs unless they are drastically short!)  It could just be that history is changing and you are going to be the start of bigger babies in your family!

good luck for Thursday!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks hun. x


----------

